# Massey fergusson 165 hydraulic issues



## Sam1988 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just purchased a new farm along with a Massey ferguson 165 with an new front end loader fitted to it. I'm new to the tractor world and need just a little help.

My 3 point linkage arms either go all the way up or all the way down when using the up down leaver. They will not hold at certain levels. Does anyone have any idea why? 

Can some please explain how the draft works and why it is there?

Also when sitting on the tractor near the seat on the left there is a hydraulic valve with a lever. What is this for.

If you guys could help that would be fantastic.

Sam1988


----------



## jonharty (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi I have a 165 with a front loader also. The reason the arms only go fully up or fully down is because of the small lever right beside the one for the arms by adjusting it it controls the height that the arms can reach. As for that valve I have no Idea, my 165 doesn't seem to have it.


----------



## jonharty (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe it is for operating the rear hydraulics if you were using a tipper trailer or other implements


----------

